
Content Injection Vulnerability in WordPress - jgrahamc
https://blog.sucuri.net/2017/02/content-injection-vulnerability-wordpress-rest-api.html
======
jgrahamc
Related Cloudflare blog post: [https://blog.cloudflare.com/protecting-
everyone-from-wordpre...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/protecting-everyone-
from-wordpress-content-injection/)

